# WIP Sherlock Holmes Dio.



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I recently bought a knockoff Robert Downey Jr. Sherlock Holmes figure.
The sculpt wasn't 100% RDJ but you can tell who it's supposed to be.
















In any case, I've always been a fan of Sherlock Holmes... so building a 221B diorama seemed natural.








As was adding a Watson.








I still have some wallpaper to add, some mods to do to the fireplace, and the fireplace needs mounted along with the base-boards.
Then some minor details here and there...
Ugh, I don't know if it'll EVER be done.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Neat. In case you're interested in the BBC variant and have some extra coin ...

http://www.bigchiefstudios.co.uk/collectables/sherlock/sixth-scale-figures/sherlock-holmes


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I've looked at those. I may jump into that line yet.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The one in the photos above looks more like Christian Bale that Robert Downey Jr. to me, but photos of 1/6 scale faces are often deceiving.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, for an unlicensed sculpt, I think they did a decent job. That said, I agree that the likeness is off. My wife and cousin say that it looks more like me than RDJ.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is kind of a current-state update.























































I still have some book-binding to do as well as some upholstery for one of the chairs but it's coming along nicely. (IMO)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Lovely. Are you going to make the walls taller?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Lovely. Are you going to make the walls taller?


I have to agree with Steve the walls should be taller. Otherwise fantastic looking diorama


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

G.I. Joe hands! I wonder if manufacturers have been using the same mold to make those hands since 1964. :lol:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> G.I. Joe hands! I wonder if manufacturers have been using the same mold to make those hands since 1964. :lol:


At least they don't have kung-fu grip.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John P said:


> G.I. Joe hands! I wonder if manufacturers have been using the same mold to make those hands since 1964. :lol:


Definitely not old-style GI Joe hands - these look vaguely human. The old GI Joe nosepickers didn't!


----------

